# hydra and Planaria ???



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

so i was looking in my shrimp tank today and i noticed both of these ...things are they ok to have in a tank with CRS and CBS or will they kill the shrimp or the baby shrimp if so how do i cure it. its only a 5 gallon tank.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Hydras are known for catching shrimplets. IME, if dose the right amount, Panacur(fenbendazole) can kill both of these pests without hurting exsisting shrimps colony~


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

panacur works great if you can find a vet who will sell it. I've used it for planaria with excellent results. However: *it will kill* Nertie, apple and other snails (not ramshorn, pond or physa, of course, but most of the others). It had no effect on shrimp, fish, fry or eggs so is safe to use in spawning tanks.


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

ok thanks do i just ask any vet for some? im guessing i dont need much for a 5 gallon tank?


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

for panacur...kingsway vet services...its in vancouver between rupert and joyce..on the north side of kingsway

Kingsway Veterinary Clinic. 3139 Kingsway. Vancouver, BC V5R 5J9. 604-435-0222.

there should be a thread about the dosage

theres also a product called "no-planaria" by genchem...available through canadian aquatics(one of the sponsors)..contact mykiss(patrick) or charles. click link below to see their products list

Item


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Go to Pharmasave in Cloverdale, it's closer to you. They carry both Panacur brand, and generic brands of fenbendazole for cheaper.

5778-176A Street 
Surrey British Columbia


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

shaobo said:


> Go to Pharmasave in Cloverdale, it's closer to you. They carry both Panacur brand, and generic brands of fenbendazole for cheaper.
> 
> 5778-176A Street
> Surrey British Columbia


could i get this at any pharmasave i have one about a 5 min walk from my house but i just dont know what to ask? do i just go to the counter or is it on the shelves?


----------



## Colin (Aug 13, 2010)

I used to get hydra outbreaks when feeding baby brineshrimp to fry. I killed them with Fluke Tabs at 1/4 strength. I used half of one Fluke Tab in a 20G long full of apisto cacatuoides fry that were less than 2 weeks old, left the med in for 3 days before doing water change, hydra are completely dead and fry are completely alive. Largest Hydra infestation I've ever had. Snails don't seem to like treatment that long though. i thin 1 or 2 days would be ok for snails. Plants were all fine.

I don't know how shrimp are with Fluke tabs, but it worked great for me. Flubenol, Flubendazole, Fenbendazole, & Panacur are all quite similar (if not the same), but equally difficult to find without going through veterinary supply. Charles Harrison has an article on Flubendazole and it's uses. I tried to get some through him quite a while ago and he suggested I try Fluke Tabs, as they're available almost anywhere (Big Al's for me). Apparently it common in the AKA. I dosed at 1/4 tab and left it for 3 days (while still heavily feeding BBS) before doing a water change and all the hydra are dead. the two week old apisto fry came out of it without a scratch. Good enough for me. A 10 pack should last forever....


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

the cloverdale pharmasave kind of specializes in vet medicine and compounds.


----------

